# Sikes or 3 Mile



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Which bridge do you like to fish at night? I am going tonight and hope to have a blast. 

Jeff


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Bob Sykes


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

If your going in Boat or yak fish the lights under 3mile


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Specktackler57. 

We hit 3 mile around 530pm and started catching white trout as fast as you could put the shrimp on. We moved under the bridge and I dropped a shiner down and the penn doubled over while I was setting the drag. Locked into something huge and then the hook pulled out. We caught 3 bull reds biggest around 31 inches. Caught 2 that were in the slot and felt good about three mile bridge. Just wished I could have seen the color of the big boys eyes. 

Moved to Bob Sikes and caught 2 more slot reds and 6 more bull reds. The biggest was 37 inches long around 35 lbs. The fight was on for 15 minutes getting him to the boat and when we did there were some under him even bigger. 

Was heading back to 3 mile and found a spot to drop on and we caught so many many huge red snapper. We caught a lot that had the black spot on them and I looked it up on the phone. I thought they may be lane snapper but these were all red and no yellowish lines. Not sure what they were but they fight good. 

That's my update from the bridges.

Jeff


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

This made me want to try the bridge at night. What is the best approach? Move up and down each side or just mess around under the lights? Any issues with all the equipment? Also, is Bob Sykes the small pier that sits by the bridge connecting 98 and Pensacola Beach? Any tips would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

That was a great night!


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

We were fishing right in front of all the banging going on at 3 mile and the bite was good. Once night fell around 10ish we moved to Bob Sikes. Since that last trip we went again and could not catch a slot redfish. Every fish was oversize and fun to catch. I wonder when the sheepshead will start coming in.


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info. This weekend looks to good not to head out the pass. I am going to check it out here in the next few weeks.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Saw a few nice sheep's being caught on sikes yesterday. White trout going strong.


----------

